# Mounting failed with error 19



## norbi771 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hello,

I've been running a machine with FreeBSD since 6.2 version. It is pretty old, but well working server with 2 xeon processors and build in RAID. All based on TYAN platform.
It was working fine for many years with uptime ~2 years.

Yesterday I installed from scratch FreeBSD 10.1 on this machine with all the latest patches. Installation went smoothly. I was surprised after reboot seeing the below

```
uhub4: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/raid/r0p2 [rw]...
mountroot: waiting for device /dev/raid/r0p2 ...
Mounting from ufs:/dev/raid/r0p2 failed with error 19.

Loader variables:
  vfs.root.mountfrom=ufs:/dev/raid/r0p2
  vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw

Manual root filesystem specification:
  <fstype>:<device> [options]
  Mount <device> using filesystem <fstype>
  and with the specified (optional) option list.

  eg. ufs:/dev/da0s1a
  zfs:tank
  cd9660:/dev/acd0 ro
  (which is equivalent to: mount -t cd9660 -o ro /dev/acd0 /)

  ?  List valid disk boot devices
  .  Yield 1 second (for background tasks)
  <empty line>  Abort manual input

mountroot>
```
At first I thought, that something was wrong in /etc/fstab but it was not the reason. More interesting is that if I press the ENTER key, the server reboots and boot process goes fine until next reboot. Then again it cannot mount root and when I press ENTER it reboots fine.

As a temporary solution I have a serial console and I press the enter via serial... but I do not consider this as long term solution.

I tried various tips found in the internet but none of them helped, e.g.:

```
# cat /boot/loader.conf
kern.cam.boot_delay="10000"
geom_raid_load="YES"
```
Have no clue what else could I do in order to have this fixed. Any help would be appreciated very much.


----------



## gkontos (Jan 30, 2015)

norbi771 said:


> As a temporary solution I have a serial console and I press the enter via serial ... but I do not consider this as long term solution.



Do you mean that pressing enter via serial the system boots normally?


----------



## norbi771 (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes, exactly, the whole process looks like that (since I have serial console I can copy this pretty easily):

```
uhub4: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/raid/r0p2 [rw]...
mountroot: waiting for device /dev/raid/r0p2 ...
Mounting from ufs:/dev/raid/r0p2 failed with error 19.

Loader variables:
  vfs.root.mountfrom=ufs:/dev/raid/r0p2
  vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw

Manual root filesystem specification:
  <fstype>:<device> [options]
  Mount <device> using filesystem <fstype>
  and with the specified (optional) option list.

  eg. ufs:/dev/da0s1a
  zfs:tank
  cd9660:/dev/acd0 ro
  (which is equivalent to: mount -t cd9660 -o ro /dev/acd0 /)

  ?  List valid disk boot devices
  .  Yield 1 second (for background tasks)
  <empty line>  Abort manual input

mountroot>
```
And when I press enter I get:

```
mountroot>
panic: mountroot: unable to (re-)mount root.
cpuid = 0
KDB: stack backtrace:
#0 0xffffffff80963000 at kdb_backtrace+0x60
#1 0xffffffff80928125 at panic+0x155
#2 0xffffffff809c554f at vfs_mountroot+0x1eaf
#3 0xffffffff808d7533 at start_init+0x53
#4 0xffffffff808f8b6a at fork_exit+0x9a
#5 0xffffffff80d0acbe at fork_trampoline+0xe
Uptime: 12s
Automatic reboot in 15 seconds - press a key on the console to abort
```
Now system reboots and is booting fine, and I have:

```
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/raid/r0p2 [rw]...
Setting hostuuid: 530c9cf5-a7e5-11e4-97b5-00e08146563c.
Setting hostid: 0xe4218f4f.
Entropy harvesting: interrupts ethernet point_to_point swi.
Starting file system checks:
/dev/raid/r0p2: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
/dev/raid/r0p2: clean, 7232943 free (983 frags, 903995 blocks, 0.0% fragmentation)
/dev/raid/r1s1f: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
/dev/raid/r1s1f: clean, 41630678 free (104646 frags, 5190754 blocks, 0.1% fragmentation)
/dev/raid/r0p4: FILE SYSTEM CLEAN; SKIPPING CHECKS
/dev/raid/r0p4: clean, 49146170 free (8498 frags, 6142209 blocks, 0.0% fragmentation)
Mounting local file systems:.
Writing entropy file:.
```


----------



## gkontos (Jan 30, 2015)

The weird part is that the system boots fine after a panic. Can you post your /boot/loader.conf & /etc/fstab & `dmesg | grep ahci`

Also, what options do you have in your BIOS for AHCI, if any?


----------



## norbi771 (Jan 30, 2015)

Probably there are some issues with Intel "RAID" controller.
I upgraded the BIOS to the latest available version, though.
Didn't find anything related to AHCI in the BIOS, and via console I can't get into "RAID" configuration.

I am quoting "RAID" because it is kind of fake RAID not the real one.

I just realized that this server is quite old, but as I said it was serving well for ages and I think it can continue to work for some time yet. I have 5 more of that kind yet running FreeBSD 8 without any issues and was planning upgrade soon, but this issue is blocker for me.

```
# cat /boot/loader.conf

kern.cam.boot_delay="20000"
boot_multicons="YES"
boot_serial="YES"
comconsole_speed="115200"
console="comconsole,vidconsole"

kern.ipc.semmap=5120
kern.ipc.semmns=2048
kern.ipc.semmni=2048
kern.ipc.semmnu=2048
```


```
# cat /etc/fstab

# Device  Mountpoint  FStype  Options Dump  Pass#
/dev/raid/r0p2  /  ufs  rw  1  1
/dev/raid/r0p3  none  swap  sw  0  0
/dev/raid/r0p4  /data  ufs  rw  2  2
/dev/raid/r1s1f /mnt/ar1  ufs  rw  2  2
```


```
dmesg | grep ahci
ahci0: <Intel ESB2 AHCI SATA controller> port 0x18b8-0x18bf,0x18ac-0x18af,0x18b0  -0x18b7,0x18a8-0x18ab,0x18c0-0x18df mem 0xdf500400-0xdf5007ff irq 19 at device 3  1.2 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.10 with 6 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci0
ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 4 on ahci0
ahcich5: <AHCI channel> at channel 5 on ahci0
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada1 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
ada2 at ahcich2 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
ada3 at ahcich3 bus 0 scbus4 target 0 lun 0
```


```
-----------------------
Copyright 1985-2005 Phoenix Technologies Ltd.
All Rights Reserved

TYAN Tempest i5000VS S5372/H BIOS V2.05

CPU = 2 Processors Detected, Cores per Processor = 2
Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU  5130  @ 2.00GHz
Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU  5130  @ 2.00GHz
84M System RAM Passed
4096M System RAM Passed  FB-DIMM 667MHz
4096 KB L2 Cache
System BIOS shadowed
Video BIOS shadowed

-----
Serial ATA AHCI2BIOS, VersioneiSrc 1.08 09072006
All Rights(c) 20v3-2006 Intel Corporation  1F
** Th s version supports only Hard Disk and CDROM drives **
Please wait. This will take few seconds.

..........
Controller Bus#00,PDevice#1F, Function#02: 06 Ports, 04 Devices
  Port-00: Hard Disk, ST3250620AS
  e  (Drive isdcontrolled by the RAID BIOS)
  Port-01: Hard Disk, ST3250620AS
  (Drive is controlled by the RAID BIOS)
  Port-02: Hard Disk, ST3250620AS
  (Drive is controlled by the RAID BIOS)
  Port-03: Hard Disk, ST3250620AS
  (Drive is controlled by the RAID BIOS)
  Port-04: No device detected
  Port-05: No device detected
AHCI BIOS not installed

-------

  (Drive is controlled by the RAID BIOS)
  Port-03: Hard Disk, ST3250620AS
  (Drive is controlled by the RAID BIOS)
  Port-04: No device detected
  Port-05: No device detected
AHCI BIOS not installed
Intel(R) Matrix Storage Manager option ROM v5.6.2.1002 ESB2
Copyright(C) 2003-06 Intel Corporation.  All Rights Reserved.

  RAID Volumes:
  ID  Name  Level  Strip  Size  Status  Bootable
  0  Volume0  RAID1(Mirror)  N/A  232.9GB  Normal  Yes
  1  Volume0:1  RAID1(Mirror)  N/A  232.9GB  Normal  Yes

  Physical Disks:
  Port Drive Model  Serial #  Size  Type/Status(Vol ID)
  0  ST3250620AS  9QE2K63X  232.9GB  Member Disk(0)
  1  ST3250620AS  9QE2K8YA  232.9GB  Member Disk(0)
  2  ST3250620AS  9QE2K6J5  232.9GB  Member Disk(1)
  3  ST3250620AS  9QE2K6N5  232.9GB  Member Disk(1)
Press <CTRL-I> to enter Configuration Utility...
```


----------



## gkontos (Jan 30, 2015)

I was thinking that your problem might be related to the default now GPT partitioning scheme. But I have a box with the same disks and they don't have any problems. (as a matter of fact they have proven to be rock solid).

Sorry, I can't think of anything else now. I would try to make an installation on one disk and if it works I would use gmirror() instead of the "fake" raid.


----------



## norbi771 (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for trying to help me. Indeed disks are really good. 
Maybe I will manage to do some trial installation without this fake raid next week.


----------

